# Anyone going out Sat Oct 6?



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Live out of town and have got storm blocked the past few trips (last trip was the tropical storm). Headed to Pcola today and planned on fishing Sat/Mon to finally take advantage of the bluewater. Sun-wed look rough and Sat calling for 3 footers so will hit the pass and see how it looks in the morning I guess. Not good wx reports but hopong they are wrong! Have 31 ft walkaround.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Both things I checked read it was supposed to be 1-2 footers. Guess I will find out tomorrow.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

3 to 4 ft. Sat and Sunday. Gonna be a little bumpy


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Dropped forcast Sat 2 to 3 ft same for Sun 3 to 4 ft. Be careful. Cant wait to hear report.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Loaded up and rigged 20+ ballyhoo at 4:30 am and left Harbor View Marine. Got out to no wake zone and hit throttle but port motor wouldnt go in gear and running only starboard motor got me a whopping 9MPH.

A few weeks back I had Harbor View Marine perform a simple 300 hour service on boat motors. Looks like they didnt reconnect the linkage to lower unit on port motor and to me sounds like they didnt index the plugs (or something similar) so reduced power on starboard. 

Of course they dont have and service techs working in weekends so they said they will pit me in line to look at it Monday. Needless to say I will be there Monday am before they open waiting at the front door... You telling me that they dont actually turn motors on and out them in/out of gear with a 300 hr service and water pump replacements? Last work I have done there and will get on the list to move back to Daybreak Monday.

Decided to go limp around the bay at 9mph so we trolled up some spanish and caught snapper on chunked ballyhoo... 

Will be back down oct 20-24 for what wil prob be my last shot at bluewater this year so hoping for good wx.


----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

Wow!! Unbelievable that they would not check their work. It is getting more difficult every day to find a good, honest, dependable, marine mechanic.


----------

